# NetGain HyPer9 AC Motor Transmission?



## gtwilliams (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm looking to use a NetGain HyPer9 AC Motor to power my bespoke EV, but I'm not sure which transaxle to use. Could anyone suggest what options I have in this respect?

I've been told that I should perhaps consider a Porsche G50 transaxle as these are robust enough to handle the high torque levels of the HyPer 9 motor. But, for me, this is a clumsy approach as I don't need several gears and would prefer a direct-drive setup.

Therefore, could anyone help me to decide how best to transmit power from this motor to the rear wheels of my EV, please?


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

Have you seen Jehu's vid on a VW Bus install?https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osKEOiZ31zA


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

What overall gear ratio do you need between the motor and the axles?
Do you need multiple ratios (a multi-speed transmission) or only a single ratio?
With one motor and two wheels you will need a differential; do you need any specific differential features or capabilities, such as limited slip or torque vectoring?
How should the powertrain be packaged: motor ahead of, above, or behind the axle line? Transverse or longitudinal motor shaft?


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

What kind of car is this going in? While it is a fantastic gearbox, the Porsche G50 is a $5-10k transmission, and they are not cheap to rebuild.

I would sooner try and make a Subaru transmission work in its place, as the aftermarket is huge for them, and they can be had for cheap. VW/Porsche adapters are available.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

None of the questions I asked (almost a year ago) regarding this proposed project were answered - I don't think the original poster understands his requirements or is willing to discuss them. He has since shifted to looking for a consultant:
EV Powertrain Expert Required

I don't think there's any point in continuing the discussion of the HyPer9 or G50 for this project.


----------

